# مديح رائع للانبا موسى الاسود



## ginajoojoo (19 مايو 2007)

*المديح اكتر من رائع بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر
ان شاء الله يعجبكو..
http://www.4shared.com/file/23222642/31d97def/07___.html​وجارى رفع باقى الشريط (الحان ومدائح الانبا موسى الاسود)
صلو من اجلى*​


----------



## remon adel (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مديح رائع للانبا موسى الاسود عشان خاطر Lola*

*جميل جدا المديحة ربنا يعوضك ومنتظرين المزيد*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مديح رائع للانبا موسى الاسود عشان خاطر Lola*

*ميرسى يا ريمون على مرورك
بركة وصلوات الانبا موسى تكون معاك
وان شاء الله فى اقرب وقت هارفع باقى الشريط
ياريت تصلى من اجل امتحاناتى​*


----------



## remon adel (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مديح رائع للانبا موسى الاسود عشان خاطر Lola*

*ربنا معاكي ويوفقك في امتحاناتك وكل خطواتك*​


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مديح رائع للانبا موسى الاسود عشان خاطر Lola*

مديح رائع وطريقة ادائه فوق الوصف
                        و شكرا علي تعبكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مديح رائع للانبا موسى الاسود عشان خاطر Lola*



إيهاب ظريف قال:


> مديح رائع وطريقة ادائه فوق الوصف
> و شكرا علي تعبكم



ميرسى يا ايهاب على ردك الجميل
بركة الانبا موسى تكون معاك وتبارك حياتك​


----------



## LOLA012 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مديح رائع للانبا موسى الاسود عشان خاطر Lola*

الللللللللللللللللللللللللللله بجد جميل اوى يا جينا 
تمجيد جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركك وبركة صلاته تكون معانا 
اميييييييييييييين ​


----------

